# Anxiety Disorders > Body Dysmorphic >  >  unintentional disordered eating

## SAgirl

It's been over 10 days since I have been able to eat normally. My body just refuses. Most food, including all of my favorites and taste gross. Sometimes even water tastes disgusting. After several days of being able to eat absolutely nothing despite hunger pains, my bf has worked hard to find me little tidbits I can tolerate ....some of which I can eat but then have horrific nausea afterwards, or other GI issues. 

My PCP has no idea, but is supportive. However, the pharmacy has been out of one of the meds he prescribed for several days; they are supposed to get it in tomorrow, but not clear if it will be before I leave for DC, and another isn't covered by my insurance. His other recommendation, because he is excellent and wholistic, is to use cannabis because it?s honestly the only thing that lets my body be hungry enough to fill my hurting stomach.

However, I am trying to have a tolerance break because with my back pain, I have gotten up to needing 40mg to feel anything. Yesterday was the most I've eaten in over a week ... a small bowl of red pepper soup and two half quesadillas, with two small coconut cashew bites. Today I had a bulb of fennel which immediately required discomfort. The only thing that seems to be easy for me is otter pops that lovely frozen treat with zero nutritional value.

Tomorrow my bf and I fly to DC, which means less access to food on the regular in Alexandria at the hotel, and I am so nervous. I don?t know how to talk about this without triggering folks and I don't want folks to think I am trying to lose weight. It's just a mess, no advice please, just empathy and support would be welcome.

----------

